# New Zealand R34



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

My mate just bought this, 




















and yes, its a GTT. Im really not a fan of people that make their gts/gtt look like a gtr, but the colour, kit, guards, 18x11" Works wheels, i think it looks ok....  :smokin: 


Just needs a front lower lip, if anyone knows of one for sale, yell out!!


Adam


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

chch34 said:


> Just needs a front lower lip, if anyone knows of one for sale, yell out!!
> Adam


And a spoiler!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry not a fan , looks abit errr


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very bling.

yeah just needs a front splitter and rear spoiler.

how long did it takek to change the rear arches.

is that an r32 in the garage?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

GTRalex said:


> very bling.
> 
> yeah just needs a front splitter and rear spoiler.
> 
> ...


That car in the garage is an R32 but will have 4 doors IIRC.  

nice car, I agree though, needs a front splitter and a rear spoiler. the rear lights look too big for the car not to have one!


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

yea thats my gts4 in the garage, its the very soon to be recipitent of my GTRs engine and drive train.

yea as someone said, very bling. Id rather have a car that looks slow, but is lightening fast, than a car that looks fast but is not.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

them seats look very different


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Nice looking motor, not to keen on the front bumper!


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

magoo; they are just factory gtt seats

ma1lik; the front bumper does look a bit odd like that!! Its a fibreglass copy of a factory gtr front, but its missing the lower lip.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Those wheels yum yum!!!!!!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Get the front and spoiler and it would be impossible to tell the difference in looks. I like it


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

yea the wheels are the best part of the car!

seems to be the trend down here to take the spoiler off at the mo. drift cars look good with no spoilers, but otherwise im personally not a fan


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

even with spoiler and bumper it'd only take even the casual enthusiast a couple of seconds to realize it isn't a GTR....the seats and the lack of MFD are easily spotted.

Luv the wheels


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

I thought the rules on modified cars in New Zeland had gone abit anal???

Are you still allowed to drive somthing abit different?

was thinkin on emigratin one day but no good if i cant have my toy collection


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

It might just be the angle of the photo but I think the rear 3/4 shot is awesome - it looks like a proper drag-beast. :smokin:


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

were did the rear arches come from???


----------

